# bbc iplayer



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Has anyone any ideas on how to watch bbc iplayer in cairo.
also american shows like good morning america.
I know you can set up vnp any ideas for cairo
Thanks


----------



## robwyatt (Oct 6, 2009)

sumada said:


> Has anyone any ideas on how to watch bbc iplayer in cairo.
> also american shows like good morning america.
> I know you can set up vnp any ideas for cairo
> Thanks



hi sumada

i used to have same problem. i've sent you info in private message.

rob


----------

